# DNS-Eintrag



## blonde (7. März 2004)

Zitat aus einem Buch:
_"Ob Sie Ihren echten Internet-Domänennamen (z.B. firma.de) oder einen Fantasienamen verwenden wollen, ist letztendlich Geschmackssache. Falls Sie den echten Internetnamen verwenden, müssen Sie Ihren Webserver jedoch manuell im DNS eintragen, damit er weiterhin für Active Directory-Mitglieder erreichbar bleibt."_ 

Genau dies ist mit mir der Fall. Ich habe als Domänenname meinen Internet-Domänennamen genommen. Wie und wo muss ich dies nun genau eintragen, so dass die Webseite wieder erreichbar ist?

Server-Betriebssystem: Windows Server 2003 EE
Client-Betriebsystem: Windows XP Pro

Vielen Dank im Voraus.
Gruss blonde25


----------



## gothic ghost (7. März 2004)

hi,
unter win xp pro

Eigenschaften  Internetprotokoll
die IP Adresse eintragen


----------



## blonde (7. März 2004)

Welche IP-Adresse?


----------



## gothic ghost (7. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von blonde _
> Welche IP-Adresse?



die des  Servers deines Netzwerkes


----------



## blonde (8. März 2004)

Dies ist aber doch nicht wirklich der Sinn der Sache..

Meine Homepage liegt bei einem Webhoster, also warum sollte ich da die Adresse meines Serveres manuell eintragen? Ich lasse alles automatisch per DHCP vergeben, da vergibt es als DNS-Adresse auch die meines Servers..


----------



## gothic ghost (8. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von blonde _
> Dies ist aber doch nicht wirklich der Sinn der Sache..
> 
> Meine Homepage liegt bei einem Webhoster, also warum sollte ich da die Adresse meines Serveres manuell eintragen? Ich lasse alles automatisch per DHCP vergeben, da vergibt es als DNS-Adresse auch die meines Servers



In dem Zitat ist von einem Webserver die Rede, damit ist aber die eigene
Lan mit einem Webserver gemeint und nicht das* " INTERNET ".*

Einen Webserver benutzen meistens Firmen 
die ihren Mitarbeitern so Informationen etc. vermitteln.

DHCP vergibt automatisch IP-Adressen in deiner Lan
DNS ist für die Namen der Rechner zuständig, und die werden
oder sollten auch von deinem Server erledigt werden, spart kosten da du
sonst immer über das Internet gehen müßtest.
DHCP sollte auch auf deinem Server laufen, auf die Vergabe
der IP-Adresse fürs Internet hast du sowieso keinen EINFLUSS.
Also, alles bezieht sich auf das lokale Netzwerk


----------



## blonde (8. März 2004)

Ok, nochmals von vorne.. ich habe ein Netzwerk mit Windows Server 2003. Dieser Server ist Domänencontroller, sowie DNS- und DHCP-Server der Domäne test.ch(z.B.)! Seit längerem habe ich die genau gleich lautende Homepage test.ch bei einem Internetprovider (bluewin.ch) registriert und auch bei diesem gehostet. Nun erreiche ich diese Homepage nicht mehr!

Wie muss ich genau vorgehen? 
Von anderen Computer erreiche ich die Homepage noch ohne Probleme, sobald ich aber über meine Domäne arbeite, geht nichts mehr!

Bitte um Hilfe..
Besten Dank!

Gruss blonde25


----------



## gothic ghost (8. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von blonde _
> *
> Wie muss ich genau vorgehen?
> Von anderen Computer erreiche ich die Homepage noch ohne Probleme, sobald ich aber über meine Domäne arbeite, geht nichts mehr!
> ...



in dem du deiner lokalen Domäne einen anderen Namen gibst.


----------



## TheNBP (9. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von blonde _
> *Zitat aus einem Buch:
> "Ob Sie Ihren echten Internet-Domänennamen (z.B. firma.de) oder einen Fantasienamen verwenden wollen, ist letztendlich Geschmackssache. Falls Sie den echten Internetnamen verwenden, müssen Sie Ihren Webserver jedoch manuell im DNS eintragen, damit er weiterhin für Active Directory-Mitglieder erreichbar bleibt."
> 
> ...



Ich denke damit ist gemeint das Du "Verwaltung" > "DNS" aufrufst. Dort ist wahrscheinlich die Domain "test.ch" vorhanden. Dort würde ich einen neuen Host mit dem Namen "www" anlegen und als IP Adresse die des Webservers angeben.
Damit sollten der Aufruf "www.test.ch" auf die manuell gesetzte IP geleitet werden.

Problematisch wird das allerdings wenn Du keinen kompletten Webserver sondern einen gesharten Webserver hast.
Der Webserver muss direkt über Eingabe der IP Adresse im Browser erreichhbar sein


----------



## blonde (9. März 2004)

Und genau dies ist er eben nicht.


----------

